# Cubase Mixer window on a touch screen



## LudovicVDP (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi Folks,

I would like to change my screen setup (two small screens at the moment).
I'd buy a bigger central display and keep one of the smaller screens next to it. I like to have my mixer window on a separate screen.

But I came across some good opportunities to buy a touch screens like THIS ONE so I'm re-thinking everything.
I wondered whether you had experience with it.
Purpose would be to have the mixer window on it, lying on the desk (slightly tilted), below the main screen. It has a 10 points touch I would not be limited to one finger at a time.

I have a Faderport 8 which I like but it doesn't follow what's on the screen. It's annoying to be working on track 300 when the Faderport is still on track 3 :-/ Need to scroll on the Faderport until it reaches the track you're on. So I end up using the Faderport in Midi CC mode way more than in its "normal" mode.
With such a touchscreen, I could always have the channels I'm working on in front of me.

Purpose is not to have a "command screen" like a tablet with an app (Lemur, Metagrid, whatever...). I already use TouchPortal for that.
Just a regular screen... but that could maybe speed up my mixing tasks.


Thanks for your opinions and experience.
Ludovic


----------



## LudovicVDP (Dec 18, 2020)

Not a good idea to ask a question when Orchestral Tools bring a new strings library on the market. 

Trying a Bump.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 18, 2020)

Problem with Cubase is that it doesn't support multi touch unfortunately. I also have a touch screen and mostly have my mixer active on that screen, but unless you use a third party solution like Dtouch for Cubase, you can only use 1 finger within Cubase on your touchscreen. I really hope they change this in this future!


----------



## Manaberry (Dec 18, 2020)

I do have that monitor, which is very good but I must admit I've always hated using it to move faders. I've tried very hard (2 years ago) but it's nothing compared to a good old mechanic fader (even using a special program tailored for that purpose instead of the mix console window.)

On the other hand, I really like this touch screen because it's absolutely splendid to have all that space to create buttons and controls to interact with my software. Dell has that very nice borderless approach to their product. They just have to upgrade the resolution now :D

I'm using Open Stage Control (to compose on Cubase) and Avid Control Desktop + Pure Analyzer when I'm mixing on Pro Tools. I've crafted a custom stand to get this angle with the screen.

So in my opinion, it will be hard to implement this screen to replace something like a real console. However, it's a very very nice addition to your setup as you can do pretty much everything else with it.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Dec 18, 2020)

Wow, Great answer and thanks for the pics. Looks very neat indeed.
But then you're using it more as a control pad with a dedicated software than as a screen for mixer/vst/whatever if I understand correctly.

Thanks again.
No decision taken yet. Just considering a few options.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Dec 18, 2020)

Jaap said:


> Problem with Cubase is that it doesn't support multi touch unfortunately. I also have a touch screen and mostly have my mixer active on that screen, but unless you use a third party solution like Dtouch for Cubase, you can only use 1 finger within Cubase on your touchscreen. I really hope they change this in this future!



Aoutch. Good to know.
No point having a 10 points touchscreen if Cubase only accepts one at the time.
Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Dec 18, 2020)

Yes, I have two touchscreens here but use them with dtouch and love them, I don´t use the cubase mixer on them


----------



## samphony (Dec 18, 2020)

I had the acer 27“ for a while but sold it due to bad gamma and horrible resolution. I would like to get a 24-27“ touch screen in a build quality like iPad Pro or surface studio but there is nothing the market has to offer when it comes to hi res touchscreens bigger than 20“


----------

